# Leaking bladder



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Not IBS related but; I'm 42 and I swear my bladder leaks a little bit. Am I too young for that? I now have to wear a panty liner everyday, all day because I always seem to feel "moist". Anyone else dealing/or dealt with this, or am I having this problem alone? The last thing I need right now is a new medical problem. I have enough!!


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

You're not alone lee'sbabe. My leaking seem to worsen with my IBS. Seems like the bladder cannot handle the pressure of the IBS. I wear a liner too. I have a lot of gas, therefore when I pass it, I tend to wet myself. That is of course unless I remember to squeeze first.


----------



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

I am only 30 and have had it for years. I wear a panty liner every day and try not to worry about it. I saw a urologist while I was on sick leave for IBS and she did a few tests and thought that it was a bladder spasm. She prescribed Vesicare for the frequency (I used to get up 4 times a night to go to the bathroom and now usually once or not at all) and said she could "tack" my bladder to control the leakage. It is a tough surgery, though, with a 6 week recovery period so I am just going to put up with it. May do it after I am done having kids, though, as I understand pregnancy weakens the bladder.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Interesting newsjunkie. Before going to bed I will have to go to the bathroom 4 or 5 times. I don't seem to have a problem during the day though. I usually wake up once a night to use the bathroom even though I made 4 separate trips before falling asleep. I try not to have anything to drink after 8 pm, but that doesn't always help. Plus, a lot of the time it's only a small amount. But I do have nights where I think I'm going to dehydrate b/c I go so much.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Last year I had total hysterectomy, bladder surgery and bowel surgery all in one go.My bladder surgery has given me the most trouble afterward. Seems the bladder is one touchy organ. Mine was a mess. Covered in adhesions, and the ever lovely endometriosis all over the poor thing, then you add that it was smashed flat to my pelvic floor by a uterus the size of Texas that was filled with very large fibroids and adenomyosis.They repaired the bladder, removed the adhesions [unfortunately those buggars often come back] and cleared up the endometriosis. They then did a Burch suspension to put it back in its place. I no longer leak. It has taken me 6 months, however, to get the sense of urge back, and I now suffer from occasional bouts of bladder spasm.Was it worth it? I can see that it will be down the road. At first I was sad. It didn't end up like I thought it would, but it is better than leaking when I laugh, or sneeze, or run, or jump on a trampoline...or shoot, hurry to catch a plane. Doc says the issue I am having is due to the damage done to the bladder prior to surgery and the resulting aggravating of the bladder from surgery and it takes time to heal. He is listed in US News and World Reports as one of the top 100 urologists in the US...so I am going to take his word that I will thank him profusely in 15 years for the good tight job he did.Maybe you should see a urologist for a stress incontinence test.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I am still waiting to go in for my surgery, if im lucky enough ill get it done before 2009


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have read all your postsAfter my spine surgery in 2003 my blader and my IBS were getting way offf the chartsI was blessed with a wonderful GI doc and my symtoms have improved and with the help of Michales tapes and I also go to hypnotherapy weeklyBut my bladder was geting worse I was leaking more and more and having tremendous pelvic painI wasnt wearing pantiliner I was in depends I am a relatively young women 56 and I had a bladder suspension surgery in 1988.But this was something new and different There was no medication that could help meMy urologist at UCLA invented a procedure where electrodes were inplanted into the body and connected to a neuorstimulating devise.I had the trial surgery on MArch 20 and everything went great Then I had the real deal on April 10. My surgeon is wonderful He used the interstim system from Medtronic.I would still be miserable and in pain and wet if it wasnt for the grate doctor and it is also helping my IBS pain and somewhat with my backIf you arent getting the answers and help from your doctors go find someone who can help meYou are not stuck with just one doctor You need to shop around and give your self the best you can findThanksKaren


----------



## 19426 (May 2, 2006)

Have you had kids lee'sbabe?As pregnancy and childbirth weakens the pelvic floor, if you don't do the recommended pelvic floor excercises after childbirth then this can cause the problem you are having.Also it's a great thing for all women to do whether they have had children or not, it can help prevent this problem in later life, or in your case help strengthen a weak pelvic floor. go to www.natural-woman.com/incontinence.htm and it tells you all about it.


----------

